
Ask HN: Side Project Website Feeback Request - jfajobi
Hey Everyone. I am a full time software developer who has always struggled trying to bring side projects to life. My two biggest issues were:<p>1. Trying to make a project that was too feature rich, I eventually got bored and abandon the project<p>2. I simply got nervous about showing people my work and I buried it.<p>With my friends advice I created a project with minimal scope. SkipTheStamps.com - a simple tool to send people postcards (either anonymously or signed). Choose from 5 of my preset photos or upload your own.<p>I ask the HN community to play around with the site and let me know what you think. Feedback I am looking for could consist of design input, ease of use (or lack there of), feature suggestions or anything that pops in your head.<p>Thanks in advanced,<p>Jide
======
agentoso
I like the idea. I was hoping to see previews without entering an address.

~~~
jfajobi
Thanks, I asked for the address first just to ensure we can actually deliver
to the location you want. (I attempt to verify the shipping address)

Was not sure which is more of a turn off, not seeing the cards first or making
an order and finding out we can't fulfill that order during the last step.

I am sure there is a happy medium there.

~~~
palakchokshi
Show the cards first. After a card is picked and before you take them to
customization ask for the address to ensure it can be delivered.

------
onion2k
A lot of the addresses I've tried get rejected even if I'm selecting them from
the autocomplete dropdown. That's sad. I really wanted to send President Trump
a postcard...

~~~
jfajobi
Hmmm that is frustrating, I will have to look and see what is going on there.

